# Unterschied zwischen Geschäftsprozess und Anwednungsfall



## kossy (25. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Kann mir vielleicht jemand den exakten Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Dingen erläutern?


----------



## Atze (25. Jan 2010)

der anwendungsfall ist das problem / die aufgabe an sich und der geschäftsprozess stellt die (exakten) schritte dar, um das problem / die aufgabe zu lösen


----------



## kossy (26. Jan 2010)

Ok danke !

Dazu habe ich nochmal eine Frage (auch wenn es nicht in dieses Forum passt, da es um Access und den SQL Server geht, hoffe ich, dass ihr das Thema nicht löscht):

Ich habe in einer Access-Anwendung in Berichtswesen automatisiert. Hierbei sollen Mitarbeiter meines Unternehmens die Räumlichkeiten bzw. ihre Arbeitsbereiche bewerten können (mit Noten von 1 bis 5). Ich arbeite in einem großen Industriebetrieb der Automobilbranche. Aus diesen Noten soll ein automatisch generierter Bericht erstellt werden. 

Ich stelle mir nun die Frage, ob ich bereits Geschäftsprozesse vorliegen habe? (Meine Access Anwendung ist eine Stand Alone Lösung und nicht mit anderen System in irgendeiner Art und Weise verbunden). Das wären die Dinge, wo ich mir nciht sicher bin, ob das bereits Anwendungsfälle oder Geschäftsprozesse ist. 

1. Der Benutzer kann Sicherheitsbegehungen anlegen und diesen Begehungen wird durch eine Auswahl des Benutzers ein Verantwortlichkeitsbereich des Industriebetriebes zugewiesen

2. Der Benutzer kann nun innerhalb dieser Begehungen die entsprechend zugewiesenden Räumlichkeiten mit Noten von 1 bis 5 bewerten (die Zuordnung erfolgt hardkodiert in einer Datenbanktabelle).

3. Der Benutzer kann sich nun auf einer separaten Benutzeroberfläche alle abgebenen Noten in Form von Säulen- und Liniendiagrammen anschauen, z.B. hier den Bereich XY in der Kalenderwoche XX oder für alle Räumlichkeiten des Industriebetriebes für alle Kalenderwochen usw. usw. (das ganz passiert dynamisch die Selektionsfelder auf der Benutzeroberfläche und einer serverseitgen Funktion auf dem SQL Server).

Sind das schon so etwas wie Anwendungsfälle bzw. Geschäftsprozesse?

Kann ich das mithilfe der UML zu modellieren, wie ich es im Anhang hochgeladen habe?

MFG und besten Dank !


----------



## Atze (26. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> 1. Der Benutzer kann Sicherheitsbegehungen anlegen und diesen Begehungen wird durch eine Auswahl des Benutzers ein Verantwortlichkeitsbereich des Industriebetriebes zugewiesen
> 
> 2. Der Benutzer kann nun innerhalb dieser Begehungen die entsprechend zugewiesenden Räumlichkeiten mit Noten von 1 bis 5 bewerten (die Zuordnung erfolgt hardkodiert in einer Datenbanktabelle).



ich würde sagen anwendungsfälle, da keine exakten, internen schritte beschrieben sind




> 3. Der Benutzer kann sich nun auf einer separaten Benutzeroberfläche alle abgebenen Noten in Form von Säulen- und Liniendiagrammen anschauen, z.B. hier den Bereich XY in der Kalenderwoche XX oder für alle Räumlichkeiten des Industriebetriebes für alle Kalenderwochen usw. usw. (das ganz passiert dynamisch die Selektionsfelder auf der Benutzeroberfläche und einer serverseitgen Funktion auf dem SQL Server).



hier würde ich eher zu geschäftsprozess tendieren


----------



## kossy (26. Jan 2010)

Moin Atze,

danke für deinen Beitrag.



> 1. Der Benutzer kann Sicherheitsbegehungen anlegen und diesen Begehungen wird durch eine Auswahl des Benutzers ein Verantwortlichkeitsbereich des Industriebetriebes zugewiesen



Hier wird über eine Benutzeroberfläche eine neuen Begehung zu einem Verantwortlichkeitsbereich angelegt. Die Zuordnung der Begehung zu dem Verantwortlichkeitsbereichen (und dazugehörigen Räumlichkeiten) erfolgt dann in den entsprechenden Datenbanktabellen. 



> 2. Der Benutzer kann nun innerhalb dieser Begehungen die entsprechend zugewiesenden Räumlichkeiten mit Noten von 1 bis 5 bewerten (die Zuordnung erfolgt hardkodiert in einer Datenbanktabelle).



Um eine Bewertung abgeben zu können, muss innerhalb einer Benutzeroberfläche eine Auflistung der Räumlichkeiten erfolgen, die anschließend bewertet werden sollen. Die Abgabe der Bewertungen sollen dann sofort in der Datenbank gespeichert werden.

Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass sie meine als Zitate gekennzeichneten Aussagen Anwendungsfälle sind und meine darunter formulierten Aussagen Geschäftsprozesse sind? Ist das so halbwegs korrekt?


----------



## ThreadPool (26. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Hallo !
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand den exakten Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Dingen erläutern?



Exakt liegt da wohl mehr im Auge des Betrachters und ich bin mir recht sicher das du keine wirklich
zufriedenstellende Antwort finden wirst.

Ich hab mal in meinen alten Studienunterlagen nachgeschlagen, mir fielen sofort mind. 4 verschiedene 
Def. ins Auge was einen Geschäftsprozess ausmacht und sicher finden sich noch mehr. Der Fokus des 
GP liegt mehr im Bereich des Unternehmens und definiert Aktivitäten entlang einer
Wertschöpfungskette innerhalb dieses Unternehmens, d.h. es sind Kunden, Lieferanten etc. beteiligt. 
Der GP dient also primär der Erzeugung eines Produktes oder einer Dienstleistung mit Fokus darauf wie 
die Schritte dafür im Unternehmen ausgeführt werden. Teilweise oder ganz durch Software 
implementierte GP werden auch gern als Workflow-Prozess bezeichnet. 

Ein Anwendungsfall (aka Use Case) hat eine andere Perspektive, der Use Case zeigt aus der externen 
Nutzungssicht die wesentlichen Funktionalitäten eines betrachteten Systems sowie spezifische 
Beziehungen der einzelnen Funktionalitäten untereinander bzw. zu Aspekten in der Umgebung des 
Systems. Also ein Use-Case formuliert eine Funktionalität die ein Nutzer als Unterstützung durch ein
System benötigt um eine (bestimmte) Aufgabe zu erfüllen d.h. ein Use-Case entsteht aus den
(vermeintlichen) Bedürfnissen eines Nutzers. Also beschreibt ein Use-Case mehr wie der Nutzer das
System von aussen wahrnimmt. Man könnte argumentieren, dass das zu entwickelnde System und die
Use-Cases Teil eines oderer mehrerer Geschäftsprozesse sind.

Man kann das natürlich auch wie Atze formulieren aber das geht etwas an der verschiedenen 
Perspektiven der beiden Methoden vorbei. Das oben ist natürlich nur ein Versuch der Verdeutlichung 
und sicher nicht perfekt. Falls jmd gute Quellen kennt mit verschiedenen Sichtweisen zu dem Thema 
immer her damit.


----------



## Atze (27. Jan 2010)

ja, das kann man sicher definieren wie man will, ich seh das jedenfalls so wie den unterschied zwischen lasten- und pflichtenheft. einmal ein grober überblick über die situation, das andere sind spezifische prozessschritte.


----------



## ThreadPool (27. Jan 2010)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> ein grober überblick über die situation, das andere sind spezifische prozessschritte.



Auch wenn Use-Case und GP "ähnlich" erscheinen und schwammig definiert sind bleiben die
 wesentlichen Kontextunterschiede [1] immernoch bestehen. Obendrein ist die Art der Dokumentation 
eine andere, Use-Cases haben ihre Use-Case Diagramme und ihre textuelle (schablonenartige) 
Beschreibung. Geschäftsprozesse werden IMHO immernoch durch "ereignisgesteuerte Prozessketten" 
oder solche IDEF-Geschichten dokumentiert, siehe Bild unter [2]. 

[1] Geschäftsprozessmodellierung 
[2] Ereignisgesteuerte Prozesskette


----------



## kossy (31. Jan 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

ich möchte nochmla kur auf das Thema zurückkommen. Also ich habe jetzt mal eine Beschreibung eines Anwednungsfalles erstellt. Würdet ihr das zu absegnen?

*Anwendungsfall:* Begehung anlegen
*Ziel:* Ordnung- und Sauberkeitsbegehung anlegen
*Kategorie:* Primär
*Vorbedingung:* Mitarbeiter muss Zugriff auf das System haben
*Nachbedingung Erfolg:* Begehung ist angelegt
*Nachbedingung Fehlschlag:* -
*Akteure:* Mitarbeiter der Abteilung
*Auslösendes Ereignis:* Gültiger Verantwortlichkeitsbereich der Lackiererei liegt vor.
Mitarbeiter wählt innerhalb der entsprechenden Benutzeroberfläche einen gültigen Verantwortlichkeitsbereich aus
*Beschreibung:* 1. Namen des Erstellers abrufen
2. Die Räumlichkeiten des entsprechenden Verantwortlichkeitsbereiches werden einer Begehung zugeordnet
3. Jeder Räumlichkeit des entsprechenden Verantwortlichkeitsbereiches werden die relevanten Prüfungskriterien zugeordnet
*Erweiterungen:* Begehungsauflistung aktualisieren
*Alternativen:* -


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## Atze (31. Jan 2010)

ich hab das selbst noch nie so detalliert verfasst, aber sieht doch ganz ok aus, wüßte nicht was dagegen spricht, bin da aber auch kein experte


----------



## kossy (31. Jan 2010)

> Beschreibung: 1. Namen des Erstellers abrufen
> 2. Die Räumlichkeiten des entsprechenden Verantwortlichkeitsbereiches werden einer Begehung zugeordnet
> 3. Jeder Räumlichkeit des entsprechenden Verantwortlichkeitsbereiches werden die relevanten Prüfungskriterien zugeordnet



Ich bin mir unsicher, weil die Beschreibung schon etwas detaillierter ist. Evtl. könnte das schon ein Geschäftsprozess und kein einfacher Anwendungsfall (Use Case) sein?


----------



## ThreadPool (31. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin mir unsicher, weil die Beschreibung schon etwas detaillierter ist. Evtl. könnte das schon ein Geschäftsprozess und kein einfacher Anwendungsfall (Use Case) sein?



Mach dir keine Gedanken das ist völlig ok. Du beschreibst was passiert wenn der Benutzer mit dem
System interagiert. Das kann durchaus noch viel detaillierter geschehen (und ist immernoch kein
Geschäftsprozess). 

Normalerweise tauchen in Use-Cases auch die Autoren auf, der eindeutige Bezeichner des Use-Cases,
die Quellen der Anforderung, der für den Use-Case Verantwortliche, Ausnahmeszenarien, 
Alternativszenarien, Qualitätsanforderungen  etc. da kommst du teilweise locker auf eine A4 Seite oder 
mehr.


----------



## kossy (31. Jan 2010)

Ok danke für eure Beiträge.

*Anwendungsfall: Begehung anlegen*

Ist das eiegtnlich so korrekt von mir geschrieben? In den Büchern von der Familie Balzert finde ich immer wieder folgendes (auch für die Use Cases):

*Geschäftsprozess: XYZ*

Kann ich nun Anwendungsfall schreiben oder muss da zwingend Geschäftsprozess auftauchen?


----------



## ThreadPool (1. Feb 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Ok danke für eure Beiträge.
> 
> *Anwendungsfall: Begehung anlegen*
> 
> ...



Hm...Balzert unterteilt den Geschäftsprozess in zwei Sparten - Unternehmensprozesse (die
durchgeführt werden um Wünsche eines Kunden zu befriedigen) und "Geschäftsprozesse im Kleinen"
(die einen Arbeitsablauf beschreiben der mithilfe der Software durchgeführt wird). Des Weiteren
setzt er dann "Geschäftsprozess im Kleinen" mit "Use-Case" gleich. Und verwendet dann auch die
Notatio der Use-Cases. Es lässt sich darüber streiten ob diese Einteilung  gut ist und ob die Notation
für Use-Cases synonym für Geschäftsprozesse verwendet werden sollte. Ich persönlich finde es
unglücklich. Für dein Problem, wenn du dich nach Balzert richtest wäre wohl angebracht
Geschäftsprozess drüberzuschreiben, da er das als äquivalent sieht. Wenn du von Balzert abweichst 
und eine andere Meinung vertrittst so wie ich z.B. dann ist der Use-Case ein Anwendungsfall und ein 
Geschäftsprozess würde mit ePK modelliert werden.


----------



## kossy (1. Feb 2010)

Hi.

ich habe nochmla eine Frage zu dem Thema.

Wenn mein System gewissen Dinge automatisch im Hintergrund erledigt und es dabei nicht um Dinge handelt, die vom Benutzer ausgeführt werden, kann ich das dann so schreiben?:



> Beschreibung: 1. Namen des Erstellers abrufen
> 2. Die Räumlichkeiten des entsprechenden Verantwortlichkeitsbereiches werden einer Begehung zugeordnet
> 3. Jeder Räumlichkeit des entsprechenden Verantwortlichkeitsbereiches werden die relevanten Prüfungskriterien zugeordnet



Dieser beschriebene Ablauf wird durch das System ausgeführt. Nicht durch den Benutzer

Oder muss ich nur die Dinge aufschreiben, die vom Benutzer ausgeführt wedren also z.B.



> Beschreibung: 1. Benutezr startet Oberfläche XY
> 2. Die Räumlichkeiten des entsprechenden Verantwortlichkeitsbereiches werden vom benutzer bewertet


----------



## Atze (1. Feb 2010)

was "musst" du denn überhaupt tun, bzw was willst du denn insgesammt für eine aufschlüsselung erstellen? also wenn mich nicht jemand mit waffengewalt oder VIIIEL geld dazu "überreden" würde eine softwarebeschreibung soooo haarklein aufzuschlüsseln, würd ich es nicht tun. ist ja schon nen krampf, wenn man sich jeden satz 5 mal durch den kopf gehen lassen und jedes schnipselchen der planung in schubladen stecken muss.


----------



## kossy (1. Feb 2010)

Ich muss das leider so klein aufschlüsseln, da ich gerade ne akademische Arbeit anfertige. In da spielen innerhalb der Definitionsphase für eine grobe Konzipierung eines Produktmodells die Anwendungsfälle eben nun eine wichtige Rolle. Das liegt auch daran, dass ich nicht Objektorientiert programmiere, sondern prozedual. Deshalb kann ich kein Klassendiagramm (statisches Modell) darstellen, sondern muss auf die Anwendungsfälle (dynamisches Modell) zurückgreifen. Mir macht das auch kein Spaß, glaub mal...


----------



## Atze (1. Feb 2010)

hm, naja, herzliches beileid  augen zu und durch


----------



## ThreadPool (3. Feb 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> ich habe nochmla eine Frage zu dem Thema.
> 
> ...



Stell dir einfach das Szenario vor. Der User steht am Terminal mit dem Ziel das nach der Interaktion
mit dem System eine Begehung angelegt wurde. Was muss also passieren damit eine Begehung
angelegt wird? Du beschreibst was der User von aussen mit dem System anstellt *und* was das
System zur Erfüllung der Aufgabe erledigt. Dein erster Zitatblock ist also näher dran.


----------

